# Тёрка и Этюд



## Неуч (21 Янв 2015)

Вот ещё вопрос какой.
Есть ли какие отличия между Тёркой и Этюдом (тем который просто Этюд), кроме внешнего оформления?


----------



## zet10 (21 Янв 2015)

Есть.У первого более качественные голоса нежели у второго.


----------



## Неуч (21 Янв 2015)

В смысле по звучанию или по долговечности?


----------



## vev (21 Янв 2015)

*Неуч*, 

по звучанию. От баяна, вроде, этого ждут


----------



## MAN (21 Янв 2015)

Неуч (21.01.2015, 11:41) писал:


> В смысле по звучанию или по долговечности?


 Чаще всего бывает так, что голоса, которые лучше звучат, они, при прочих равных условиях, и не ржавеют дольше и расстраиваются не так сильно и часто, и ломаются реже. По той причине, что изготовлены из более качественной голосовой стали, грамотнее и лучше обработаны и наклёпаны на планки.


----------



## Неуч (21 Янв 2015)

Ну ждут, наверное, всего вместе, чтоб и звучал и не ломался. 
Наслышан просто о Тёрке. 
Этюд вроде тоже того же класса и тоже тульский. Вот и интересно стало в чем разница. 
Интерресуюсь с целью обзавестись.


----------



## vev (21 Янв 2015)

*Неуч*, 
Ну брал я не так давно Этюд для экспериментов разных. Такое ощущение, что голоса вырубали зубилом. Качество обработки металла - ниже не бывает. "Тёрка" на мой взгляд была бы более приемлема


----------



## Неуч (21 Янв 2015)

Понял, спасибо, буду ждать когда на Авито появится Терка в разумных пределах досягаемости.


----------



## zet10 (21 Янв 2015)

Цена в пределах 5-6 тыс руб,не дороже...
Есть в наличии,если нужно позвоните по телефону 8-495-508-79-26


----------



## vev (21 Янв 2015)

*zet10*, 

Юра! Ты расточителен. Вот здесь целых 10 тр

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/otlichnyy_tulskiy_bayan_teroc hka_495590338

*Неуч*, 

Простите, но хотелось бы узнать, а для чего столь странный ник выбран? Ники, как правило, остаются на всю жизнь, а как только вы достигнете высот исполнительского мастерства в баянном искусстве, он Вас начнет тормозить. Поменяли б пока не поздно


----------



## Неуч (21 Янв 2015)

Неуч (21.01.2015, 12:46) писал:


> Понял, спасибо, буду ждать когда на Авито появится Терка в разумных пределах досягаемости.


Спасибо, буду иметь в виду.


----------



## sedovmika (21 Янв 2015)

Есть две Терки и Этюд 205М2 (не для продажи). Плюсы Терок: качество изготовления, голоса лучше, лайка качественнее и хорошо держит форму, не отвисает. Клапана без поролона - не требуется замена. Дизайн, на мой взгляд, лучше. Минусы: резонаторы требуют ремонта из-за изгиба средника (дерево высыхает и его немного коробит, изибает коромыслом). На Этюде пока этого не наблюдается (но она и моложе на пару десятков лет). Мех у обеих моделей долговечный. 
Плюсы Этюда: легкая правая клавиатура. Какая это прелесть! Баян ученический, наверное учли жесткость пружин. Получше только на Супите. Левая плохая, качество голосов, лайки, резонаторов отвратительное! Дерево местами со следами пиления циркуляркой, не обработано. На Терке все идеально. 
В итоге больше играю на Этюде, без проблем весь мой репертуар. Звучит менее интересно, но ответ равномерный везде, расход воздуха приемлемый.
Могу проконсультировать насчет Тембра, трехголосный, с регистрами. Правая клавиатура не пригодна для игры, слишком жесткая, вязкая жуть! Буду перебирать пружинки, ослаблять. Плюсы: Очень приятный тембр на тутти, лучше чем на моей Грандине и Супите на тех же трех голосах. Почему так не знаю, может быть виной индивидуальное восприятие, предпочтения. Басы сочнее всех упомянутых моделей.


----------



## zet10 (21 Янв 2015)

sedovmika,на баяне "тембр",тембр лучше чем на "Супите"? Вот это консультация!))...


----------



## zet10 (21 Янв 2015)

vev|21.01.2015 написал(а):


> *zet10*,
> 
> Юра! Ты расточителен. Вот здесь целых 10 тр
> 
> ...


----------



## sedovmika (21 Янв 2015)

zet10 (21.01.2015, 14:03) писал:


> sedovmika,на баяне "тембр",тембр лучше чем на "Супите"? Вот это консультация!))...


Это индивидуально, мне больше нравится тембр "фагот-гобой-кларнет" на Тембре. Он какой-то, ИМХО, более "живой", мелодичный. Но на вкус и цвет товарищей нет конечно, кому-то больше понравится на Супите. На Супите очень красивые тембры, имхо; кларнет, фагот, орган, ну и пиколлка яркая.


----------



## sedovmika (21 Янв 2015)

Zet10, Вы правы, сейчас посмотрел, на Супите нет такого регистра "фагот-кларнет-гобой", только на Грандине. Я его спутал с тутти, когда добавляется пиколлка к этим трем голосам, извиняюсь.


----------



## MAN (21 Янв 2015)

zet10 (21.01.2015, 14:03) писал:


> На баяне "тембр", тембр лучше чем на "Супите"? Вот это консультация!))...


Ну разумеется нет, Михаил просто ошибся, тембр-то как раз наоборот лучше на аккордеоне "Супита", но зато у баяна "Тембр" супита намного красивее. 

А если говорить серьёзно, то почему бы и нет? То есть в данном случае конечно неправильно говорить, что тембр одного инструмента превосходит тембр другого (то есть, например, что виолончель по тембру звучания лучше валторны), но разве у человека не может быть индивидуальных вкусовых предпочтений в этом плане?


----------



## sedovmika (21 Янв 2015)

Да, вкусы разные...


----------



## MAN (22 Янв 2015)

*sedovmika*, хоть Вы и отредактировали уже своё сообщение, но его первоначальный вариант я прочесть вчера успел. Вот Вам, пожалуйста, звучание правой клавиатуры моего "Агата" на "Тутти". Оценивайте сами. А вообще-то я пользуюсь в основном одноголосным регистром со строевым голосом на прямой деке. Потому как стараюсь поменьше доставлять неудобств окружающим и заниматься с как можно менее громким и ярким звуком, а, кроме того, этот регистр более других похож звуком на классический двухголосный баян с унисонной настройкой.


----------



## sedovmika (22 Янв 2015)

Три голоса, и все в разных октавах... Мне больше нравится регистр "баян", (как говаривал Гусаров "баян настоящий должен быть двухголосным"). Что до Тёрок и Этюдов, они требуют ввиду возраста, ремонта, иногда весьма обременительного, - попробуйте достать планки (разобрать басовый резонатор), надо срывать "боковые" резонаторы силой. Сейчас в отпуске, от нечего делать займусь, заодно поучусь "прокатке" планок. 
Странное чувство: появился Роланд, играл не выпуская из рук, на другие баяны не смотрел. Потом такое же повторилось с Грандиной, потом с Этюдом. И всегда возвращаюсь к Супите, как основному инструменту. 
Прав конечно Zet, - глупо сравнивать Супиту и какой-то там Тембр! Все познается в сравнении, а ведь через его руки прошло много разных инструментов.


----------



## sedovmika (22 Янв 2015)

Звучание понравилось на тутти, живое и выразительно. Кстати, спасибо за совет: сейчас занимался на "гобое", - окружающим минимум неудобств, в крайнем случае перехожу на "кларнет", тот глуховатый, бархатистый такой, - домашние довольны удачным решением!


----------



## sedovmika (22 Янв 2015)

Пошёл еще дальше - подобрал регистр в левой, который еле слышно, - расход воздуха стал почти как на Роланде на минимальной регулировке. А что, не замахнуться ли нам, понимаете, на саму пиколлку! Будет слышен лишь комариный писк, на который и внимание никто обращать не будет!


----------



## sedovmika (22 Янв 2015)

Возвращаясь к теме: обратил внимание - у Этюда гриф-то скошен назад градусов на 15-20, у Тёрки стоит строго перпендикулярно. Поэтому мне понравилось играть на Этюде, частенько использую первый палец. Еще, у Этюда уплотнение резонаторов к деке не на лайке, а на каком-то красном эластичном материале, толщиной около 2 мм. Он представляет собой одно целое, с дырочками для прохода воздуха. На клапана наклеена такая же бяка (на одном из рядов), на остальных лайка. Поролона, при ближайшем рассмотрении не оказалась. Его заменяет некое подобие рогожки (толстой ткани). Вся система планки-резонаторы-клапана, таким образом, оказалась идеально уплотнена, никаких намеков на шипение, пропуска воздуха на всей клавиатуре. Может быть баян проходил доработку у мастера, или мог быть так оснащен с завода?


----------



## zet10 (22 Янв 2015)

Кстати по поводу "скоса".
Я предлагаю гриф итальянцам делать "перпендикулярно".
Мне кажется что для России это более оптимальный вариант.
Плюсы,
Толщина грифа тоньше,что более удобно для игры тем кто не всегда выносит первый палец на гриф.


----------



## sedovmika (23 Янв 2015)

zet10 (23.01.2015, 00:49) писал:


> Кстати по поводу "скоса".
> Я предлагаю гриф итальянцам делать "перпендикулярно".
> Мне кажется что для России это более оптимальный вариант.
> Плюсы,
> Толщина грифа тоньше,что более удобно для игры тем кто не всегда выносит первый палец на гриф.


При "прямом" грифе все-таки играть легче, как-то свободнее. Почему? Имхо, рука не зажата назад к туловищу, а свободно, естественно расположена. Причем инструмент можно расположить удобнее: поставить без наклона, выдвинуть немного вперед (сидя). При игре стоя эти преимущества увеличиваются, особенно при игре с пальцем за грифом.
Дело в том что на баяне рука должна четче позиционироваться, из-за размеров кнопок и особенностей их расположения (по сравнению с аккордеоном), на котором гриф плотно прижат к корпусу. Где-то читал плюсы и минусы "прямого" и "скошенного назад" грифа для баяна, но не могу найти. Может быть кто-то кратко дополнит, поскольку это касается темы обсуждения?


----------



## MAN (23 Янв 2015)

sedovmika (22.01.2015, 18:13) писал:


> Три голоса, и все в разных октавах... Мне больше нравится регистр "баян"


Мне тоже, но увы... как раз такого регистра на моём инструменте и нет. "Тутти" на баяне есть, а "баяна" нетути. 
sedovmika (22.01.2015, 20:23) писал:


> не замахнуться ли нам, понимаете, на саму пиколлку! Будет слышен лишь комариный писк, на который и внимание никто обращать не будет!


 Не знаю, не знаю, жена моя говорит, что, когда из соседней комнаты до неё доносятся стоны истязаемого мной баяна, то более всего её раздражают как раз высокие и тихие звуки (может быть в этом проявляется присущая женщинам инстинктивная боязнь мышей? )
sedovmika (22.01.2015, 18:13) писал:


> как говаривал Гусаров "баян настоящий должен быть двухголосным"


 Ну вобщем правильно говаривал. Но это настоящий, а подлинный - обязательно четырёхголосным. Поэтому, если уж выбирать между "Тёркой" и "Этюдом", так надо не морочить себе и людям голову, а брать "Юпитер", причём Бариновский Там, кстати, и гриф имеет оптимальные расположение и форму - он и тонкий, и вперёд вынесен, и назад скошен - короче говоря, любому угодит.


----------



## sedovmika (23 Янв 2015)

Мечтаю о Юпитере, на Авито дёшево продают!! Бариновский, нулёвый у нас продавали в Оренбурге за 65 тыс. Я чуть умом не тронулся... Звоню, говорю можно посмотреть, - нет только сразу покупать! А куда ехать за ним? - в Соль Илецк. Поясню: Соль-Илецк, - район где расположена зона пожизненного заключения и еще простые зоны и колонии-поселения. Мутного люду хватает. Я говорю: прихватываю своих хлопцев и едем! Бросили трубку... Все как в теме про разводилово на Авито.


----------



## zet10 (23 Янв 2015)

Видал я это объявление))...
Один мой знакомый так уже прикупил себе баянчик, отправил 70 тыс. руб,и получил баян "этюд" набитый песком ( в мех насыпали).
Вес инструмента составил 16 кг,поэтому когда инструмент отправляли грузовой компанией и клиент посмотрел накладную у него и тени сомнения не возникло.
Что ж делать,народ у нас такой,все ищут людей дурнее себя в расчете ухватить "Жар птицу"
В итоге мой знакомый "отхватил"! И хорошо "отхватил"!!
Потом неделю горюшко водкой заливал))...


----------



## Gross (23 Янв 2015)

MAN (23.01.2015, 13:13) писал:


> то более всего её раздражают как раз высокие и тихие


когда я истязал Тулу-302, у меня основной регистр был "фагот" (с переносом на октаву, естественно). Довольно приятный мягкий тембр. Родичи терпели, куда им деться.


----------



## vev (25 Янв 2015)

Gross (23.01.2015, 19:26) писал:


> MAN (23.01.2015, 13:13) писал:
> то более всего её раздражают как раз высокие и тихие
> 
> когда я истязал Тулу-302, у меня основной регистр был "фагот" (с переносом на октаву, естественно). Довольно приятный мягкий тембр. Родичи терпели, куда им деться.


Все это не более, чем вопрос тренировки. Приучил слушать - слушают. Правда, норовят двери все позакрывать. ВременнОй зависимости терпеливости от регистра мной замечено не было. Вот динамические оттенки - таки да, а тембр... Почему-то соседям и родичам не нравятся все оттенки, начинающиеся c "f"


----------



## vikatik (23 Фев 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Видал я это объявление))...
> Один мой знакомый так уже прикупил себе баянчик, отправил 70 тыс. руб,и получил баян "этюд" набитый песком ( в мех насыпали).
> Вес инструмента составил 16 кг,поэтому когда инструмент отправляли грузовой компанией и клиент посмотрел накладную у него и тени сомнения не возникло.
> Что ж делать,народ у нас такой,все ищут людей дурнее себя в расчете ухватить "Жар птицу"
> ...


Я в таких случаях всегда вспоминаю песню "Лисы Алисы и Кота Базилио" Окуджавы. В ней вообще заключены все мудрости про человеческую глупость. В данном случае подходят два варианта:

1. На жадину не нужен нож, Ему покажешь медный грош И делай с ним, что хошь.
2. На дурака не нужен нож, Ему с три короба наврешь И делай с ним, что хошь.


----------



## Евгений51 (23 Фев 2016)

MAN/ писал:


> "Тутти". Оценивайте сами. А вообще-то я пользуюсь в основном одноголосным регистром со строевым голосом на прямой деке. Потому как стараюсь поменьше доставлять неудобств окружающим и заниматься с как можно менее громким и ярким звуком, а, кроме того, этот регистр более других похож звуком на классический двухголосный баян с унисонной настройкой.
> Кошмар, или такой звук, или микрофон?


----------



## vyachek (15 Мар 2016)

Может быть кто-то подскажет.
Настоящая "Терка" должна иметь надпись"Тульский" на решетке или это не обязательно?


----------



## vyachek (15 Мар 2016)

К примеру первый баян позиционируется как "Этюд", а второй, точно такой же как "Терка". Как отличить? Корпуса одинаковые, решетки тоже.Названия может и не быть.


----------



## glory (15 Мар 2016)

Давайте прикинем все отличия так называемой "терки" от всех последующих "Этюдов", "205", "205-М" и т.п.
Кроме чисто внешних отличий:
- клапана в правой деревянные с лайкой, наклеенной без прокладки (тарахтят как печатная машинка)
- клапана в левой - то же самое
- гребенка рычагов в левой - тоже деревянная
- горка (гриф левой клавиатуры) тоже цельнодеревянный (с него любит облазить целлулоид)
- регулировка ремня - зажимом барашками на корпусе сверху
Все это дико надежно если находится в "тонусе". Только с поправкой на возраст можно сразу импирически добавлять возможные пересохшую проливку, расклеявшиеся резонаторы, редко бывает корпус без дефектов - баянчик то "трактор" и попахать ему пришлось... А если он еще и не в "тонусе" ( с клапанами хотя бы), то привести его в рабочее состояние очень не просто и дорого...
И это практически все отличия. Качество голосов? Ну, как бы очень сомнительно... 
Так что, мое мнение - погоня и поиски  именно "терки" - напрасная трата времени
Если нужен инструмент формата "Этюд" - надо рассматривать весь диапазон инструментов, включая проверку состояния поролона (хотя бы в правой - в левой будет так же) на более поздних моделях и с поправкой на качество звука и цену...


----------



## vyachek (15 Мар 2016)

Спасибо за исчерпывающий ответ. Мне предложили недорого купить хорошо сохранившийся тульский баян. По виду  - "Терка" только надписи "Тульский" нет. Да клапана действительно деревянные. Но звук - так себе. У меня имеется "Этюд 205", так вот этот "типа Терки" звучит примерно так же. Бас жиденький. Поэтому, если всё это так, то все эти рассуждения о "Терке", как о каком-то "особом" инструменте ничего под собой не имеют.


----------



## dengrigo (25 Сен 2016)

Хорошая тема, как раз искал ответ на вопрос отличий Этюда и Терки.


----------



## dmitriy98 (20 Июн 2017)

а чем отличается баян этюд 205м от 205м2 ?


----------



## glory (20 Июн 2017)

Цветом..  
Отличаются они слегка корпусом, ажурками и собственно  и все... Внутри - идентичные...


----------



## vyachek (27 Ноя 2017)

Здравствуйте. Недавно, после долгого перерыва "посчастливилось" поиграть на Этюде. Инструмент наверное 70-х, с деревянными клапанами. Звук удовлетворительный - это понятно. Но больше всего раздражало не его плохой отзыв,  стук клапанов и неудобность клавиатуры - а его неустойчивость. Вертлявый он какой-то. То ли ремни прикреплены к корпусу не в том месте - мотается он на них как дверь на шарнирах. При игре пятью пальцами вообще норовит встать поперек туловища. А ведь раньше много  играл на тульских баянах, почему-то ничего такого не замечалось - казалось, что  так и надо. А сейчас сидел весь согнутый крючком (чтоб по животу не катался), правую ногу ставил на носок, чтобы гриф упереть. Мученье - иначе не назовешь.


----------



## Евгений51 (28 Ноя 2017)

vyachek писал:


> А сейчас сидел весь согнутый крючком (чтоб по животу не катался), правую ногу ставил на носок, чтобы гриф упереть. Мученье - иначе не назовешь.
> Прекрасный баян. Живот надо убрать. И ремни подогнать. Ответ у них у каждого разный.А со временем планки изгибаются , подсасывает воздух и ответ становится хуже. это ремонтируется в течении часа. Лёгкий и звонкий баян. Для свадеб то, что надо.


----------



## MAN (29 Ноя 2017)

Новиков Игорь (18.03.2010, 15:50) писал:Кстати ,обратите внимание на то место ,где крепятся сверху ремни - почти у меха. В новых тульских Этюдах какой-то рационализатор перенес точку крепления к грифу и в результате инструмент стал более вертлявым,особенно,если играть стоя.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (29 Ноя 2017)

Так и есть. Я на новом сразу же перенес крепление. стало лучше,но один шуруп крепления залез на правый полукорпус. При проникновении внутрь его выкрутить и все в норме. А самый баянистый звук у туляков. Я предпочел Ясную поляну. Если не скакать по сцене,как сами знаете,кто,то равных по звучанию нет. Разве,что прототипы - знаменитые цельнопланочные туляки,как у Виктора Ивановича Темнова были.


----------



## dj.sator (29 Ноя 2017)

Угу, как владелец тёрки и тула202 скажу что играть на 202й только именно с поднятой правой ногой(гитарист наоборот блин...) И очень вертляв. Особенно беда стоя играть. Рост 1-90 и выворачивает его как у Симонова гармонь. Тёрка именно из за кронштейна крепления ремней на рамке меха очень хорошо сидит. Еще на тёрке какое то время нужно к левой клавиатуре приспосабливаться, из за того что горка деревянная и расстояние между рядами больше.
Идеально на мне лично сидит Рубин, прям как бронежилет пресловутый Полагаю Поляна тоже как влитая будет.
Кстати насчет звонкости и голосистости дрова тоже бывают. Надо щупать, играть. У меня лично на тёрке более отзывчивые голоса и тембр более бархатистый(если к ширпотребу применимо это выражение). А 202я - дрова, хотя с каждым голосом возился. Ответ вверху совсем никакой. Пиано нет. Замечу что написанное только о том баяне что в моем владении.

ОФФ. А Унисон каков по звуку?


----------



## vyachek (1 Дек 2017)

Передвинул крепление к меху насколько можно, и нижнее переставил с низа назад. Совсем другое дело. Стало можно играть.


----------



## Новиков Игорь (1 Дек 2017)

Рад,что мой совет помог. Удачи вам !


----------

